# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Bảo dưỡng định kỳ máy phát điện

## lenamdna

*BẢO TRÌ BẢO DƯỠNG DƯỠNG MÁY PHÁT ĐIỆN	*
*BẢO DƯỠNG MÁY PHÁT ĐIỆN*

*NĂNG LỰC BẢO DƯỠNG HOÀNG HÀ*
*– Chuyên sâu về máy phát điện:* Chúc tôi hiểu biết rất rõ và sâu sắc về máy phát điện, điểm mạnh điểm yếu từng thương hiệu từng model vì thế chúng tôi biết cách để bảo đảm chất lượng tốt nhất cho quý khách.
*– Kỹ thuật:* Hoàng Hà với đội ngũ kỹ thuật chất lượng được đào tạo chính quy, chuyên sâu về máy phát, với nhiều năm kinh nghiệm.
*– Phong cách làm việc:* Làm việc nhiệt tình, cẩn thận, trách nhiệm và tận tâm.
*– Quy trình thực hiện:* Thực hiện đầy đủ chuẩn chỉ hoặc cao hơn theo tiêu chuẩn của hãng.
*– Phụ tùng vật tư:* 100% phụ tùng thay thế do Hoàng Hà cấp đều là hàng chính hãng. Rõ ràng nguồn ngốc xuất xứ và chất lượng.(chúng tôi nói không với hàng giả hàng nhái, kém chất lượng)
*– Máy móc thiết bị chuyên dụng:* Hoàng Hà có đầy đủ máy móc thiết bị chuyên dụng để thực hiện công tác bảo bảo dưỡng máy phát điện để bảo đảm kết quả tốt nhất.
*– Hồ sơ & giấy tờ:* Đầy đủ, chuẩn chỉ rõ ràng bao gồm từ biên bản khảo sát đến quy trình thực hiện và báo cáo kết quả bảo dưỡng. Và
*– Hỗ trợ sau bảo dưỡng:* Hỗ trợ kỹ thuật trọn đời cho tổ máy của quý khách.
*
TẦM QUAN TRỌNG CỦA BẢO DƯỠNG*
Bảo trì bảo dưỡng máy phát điện là công việc vô cùng quan trọng. Đảm bảo cho tổ máy phát điện hoạt động ổn định đủ công suất, nâng cao hiệu suất, và đặc biệt là giúp tăng độ bền và tuổi thọ cho tổ máy.

*BAO LÂU CẦN BẢO TRÌ BẢO DƯỠNG*
Để tổ máy phát điện luôn bảo đảm chất lượng tốt nhất. Quý khách cần thực hiện đúng đủ các chế độ bảo dưỡng theo thời gian quy định như sau.
*– Bảo dưỡng chế độ A:* Thực hiện đinh kỳ hàng 1-3 tháng.
*– Bảo dưỡng chế độ B:* Thực hiện định kỳ hàng năm hoặc 250 giờ máy chạy.
*– Bảo dưỡng chế độ C:* Thực hiện sau thời gian 5-6 năm hoặc 2000-3000 giờ máy chạy.
*– Bảo dưỡng chế độ D:* Thực hiện hiện sau thời gian 9-10 năm hoặc 4000-6000 giờ máy chạy.
*– Đại tu máy phát điện*: Tùy thực tế tình trạng tổ máy kỹ thuật Hoàng Hà sẽ tư vấn cho quý khách phương án tối ưu nhất.

*QUY TRÌNH BẢO TRÌ BẢO DƯỠNG*
*Bảo dưỡng chế độ A:*
Thời gian thực hiện chế độ bảo trì bảo dưỡng ở chế độ A: 01-03 tháng / 1 lần
*– Mục đích đạt được:* Kiểm tra và căn chỉnh lại tổng thể máy để bảo đảm máy hoạt động ổn định. Kịp thời phát hiện hoặc tiên lượng những hơ hỏng của hệ thống trong  thời gian sắp tới và làm biên bản đề xuất sửa chữa hoặc thay thế thiết bị để chủ đầu tư có phương án xử lý sớm.
*– Nơi thực hiện công tác bảo trì bảo dưỡng chế độ A:* Trực tiếp tại vị trì đặt máy phát điện của công trình.
*– Nội dung công việc thực hiện như sau:*
1- Tiếp nhận máy (có biên bản ghi nhận hiện trạng máy để tiếp nhận và bắt đầu thực hiện check A)
2-  Kiểm tra rò rỉ dầu, nhớt, nước làm mát.
3- Kiểm tra thông số đồng hồ và hệ thống an toàn.
4-  Kiểm tra áp lực nhớt.
5- Kiểm tra tiếng động lạ.
5- Kiểm tra hệ thống khí nạp.
6- Kiểm tra hệ thống xã.
7- Kiểm tra ống thông hơi.
8- Kiểm tra độ căng đai của dây curoa
9- Kiểm tra tình trạng cánh quạt.
10- Kiểm tra & điều chỉnh hiệu điện thế.
11- Kiểm tra acquy
12- Kiểm tra tần số dòng điện
13 Chạy máy, kiểm tra tổng thể máy phát điện
14- Vê sinh tổng thể toàn bộ máy
15- Cân chỉnh máy để đạt hiệu suất cao nhất
16- chạy thử máy 15 phút (không tải hoặc có tải càng tốt)
17- Bàn giao lại máy (có biên bản bàn giao)

*Bảo dưỡng chế độ B:*
Thời gian thực hiện chế độ bảo trì bảo dưỡng ở chế độ B: 12 tháng / 1 lần hoặc 250 giờ máy chạy tùy theo điều kiện nào đến trước
*– Mục đích đạt được:* Thay thế lọc cho máy phát điện, Thay dầu nhớt, Thay nước làm mát chống đông cặn, căn chỉnh hệ thống để máy hoạt động có hiệu suất cao nhất, Vệ sinh sạch sẽ máy phát điện và phòng máy phát điện, Hiệu chỉnh và khắc phục các lỗi cơ bản cho tổ máy. Lập báo cáo tình trạng và các đề xuất liên quan đến hệ thống.
*– Nơi thực hiện công tác bảo trì bảo dưỡng chế độ B*: Trực tiếp tại vị trì đặt máy phát điện của công trình.
*– Nội dung công việc thực hiện như sau:*
Tiếp nhận máy (có biên bản ghi nhận hiện trạng máy để tiếp nhận và và bắt đầu thực hiện check B)

*A – HỆ THỐNG GIẢI NHIỆT:*
1- Sục rửa két nước bằng dung dịch chuyên dụng
2- Thay nước làm mát chống đông cặn
3- Xịt rửa dàn dải nhiệt, và vệ sinh bên ngoài két nước
4- Kiểm tra rò rỉ hệ thống giải nhiệt động cơ
5- Kiểm tra các hệ thống ống, khớp nối nước làm mát
6- Kiểm tra dây curoa
7- Kiểm tra cánh quạt và hệ thống làm mát bằng gió
8- Kiểm tra cảm biến nhiệt độ

*B- HỆ THỐNG BÔI TRƠN*
1- Thay dầu nhớt
2- Thay lọc dầu
3- Thay lọc dầu nhánh
4- Kiểm tra rò rỉ dầu (trên động cơ và trên các lọc)
5- Kiểm tra nhiệt độ dầu
6- Kiểm tra áp lực dầu

*C- HỆ THỐNG NHIÊN LIỆU*
1- Kiểm tra tổng thể hệ thống nhiên liệu
2- Thay lọc nhiên liệu
3- Thay lọc tách nước
4- Kiểm tra nhiệt nhiên liệu (cấp và hồi)
5- Kiểm tra bơm dầu cao áp

*D- HỆ THỐNG KHÍ NẠP*
1- Kiểm tra rò rỉ hệ thống khí nạp
2- Kiểm tra khớp nối (mềm & cứng)
3- Kiểm tra trạng thái khí nam (đo áp suất khí nạp – tùy từng máy)
4- Kiểm tra lọc thông hơi Catte
5- Thay lọc gió (Đối với lọc gió có thể tái sử dụng 2-3 năm kỹ thuật sẽ kiểm tra trước khi thay thế nếu vẫn tốt sẽ tái sử dụng để tiết kiệm chi phí)
6- Kiểm tra nhiệt độ khí nạp (tùy từng máy mới có)

*E- HỆ THỐNG KHÍ THẢI*
1- Kiểm tra rò rỉ hệ thống thoát khói
2- Kiểm tra màu khí thải
3- Kiểm tra hệ thống lọc khói (tùy từng hệ thống mới có)
4- Thay thế lọc khói máy phát điện

*G- HỆ THỐNG KHỞI ĐỘNG*
1- Kiểm tra Sạc Ác quy (Sạc Diamo và Sạc tự động bằng điện lưới)
2- Mức nước Axit của Ác quy (đối với Ác quy nước)
3- Đo điện Áp Ác quy
4- Kiểm tra độ sụt áp của Ác Quy khi đề máy
5- Đo nội trở Ác quy
6- Kiểm tra cực của Ác quy
7- Kiểm tra hệ thống giây điện nối Ác Quy
8- Kiểm tra củ đề

*H- ĐỘNG CƠ*
1- Kiểm tra tổng thể trước khi chạy máy
2- Kiểm tra tổng thể trong quá trình chạy máy
3- Kiểm tra tiếng động lạ trong quá trình chạy máy
4- Kiểm tra độ rung  của máy trong quá trình chạy
5- Kiểm tra các chỉ số trên bảng điều khiển
6- Căn chỉnh cài đặt các thông số về theo chuẩn máy phát điện

*I- ĐẦU PHÁT ĐIỆN*
1- Kiểm tra kết nối tiếp xúc cáp động lực
2- Kiểm tra hệ thống làm mát của đầu phát
3- Đo độ cách điện cuộn dây

*K- BẢNG ĐIỀU KHIỂN*
1- Kiểm tra tổng thể bảng điều khiển, kết nối dây, các phím bấm, Thông số hiển thị
2- Kiểm tra lại lịch sử các lỗi ECU
3- Kiểm tra các các trạng thái cảnh báo

*F- VẬN HÀNH CHẠY THỬ BÀN GIAO*
1- Kiểm tra tiếng động lạ
2- Chế độ thử Manual / Auto
3- Số giờ vận hành
4- Kiểm tra tốc độ, Tần số, điện áp, Dòng điện, Áp suất, Nhiệt độ, Công suất, …
5- Vệ sinh tổng thể (máy phát điện + Phòng máy)
6- Bàn giao máy lại cho chủ đầu tư
7- Ký biên bản
8- Báo cáo (Gửi biên bản bảo trì bảo dưỡng+ Biên bản đề xuất)
Các chế độ bảo dưỡng C, D, Đại tu máy phát điện quý khách vui lòng liên hệ công ty Hoàng Hà để hỗ trợ quy trình chuẩn.

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN MÁY VÀ THIẾT BỊ CÔNG NGHIỆP HOÀNG HÀ*
Tel: 024 668 00 666
Phone & Zalo: *0977 491 562 – Ms. Lâm*
Email: lenammpd@gmail.com
Sky: lenamdna68
Website: https://hoanghapower.com

----------


## lenamdna

ĐƠN VỊ BẢO DƯỠNG MÁY PHÁT ĐIỆN CHUYÊN NGHIỆP

Quý khách đang cần tìm một đơn vị uy tín để thực hiện công tác bảo trì bảo dưỡng máy phát điện (Kỹ thuật chuyên nghiệp, Được đào tạo chính quy và chuyên sâu, Hiễu rõ về máy phát điện của bạn, Thiết bị máy móc công cụ chuyên dùng đầy đủ, Phụ tùng vật tư thay thế chính hãng, ==>> Chất lượng cao nhất) 

Vui lòng liên hệ công ty Hoàng Hà. Chúng tôi sẽ mang đến cho quý vị dịch vụ chất lượng tốt  nhất.

----------


## lenamdna

Bảo dưỡng máy phát điện tại Hà nội

Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ công ty Hoàng Hà để được tư vấn và sử dụng dịch vụ có chất lượng tốt nhất

----------


## lenamdna

Bảo trì bảo dưỡng máy phát điện

Công ty Hoàng Hà chuyên cung cấp dịch vụ bảo dưỡng định kỳ máy phát điện. Với đội ngũ kỹ thuật chuyên sâu được đào tạo chính quy. Trang thiết bị chuyên dụng đầy đủ, Vật tư chính hãng. ==>> chất lượng tốt nhất

----------

